# Genie HR44 UPgrade



## DeweySat (Aug 31, 2008)

I want to upgrade our HR22/HR24 combo to a single Genie HR44. I currently pay $6/mo for the second DVR, and $10/mo for HD. Does the Genie add another cost on top of what I already pay?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

The only additional fee with the Genie is the $3.00 a month While Home fee. But with just the Genie it will only serve one TV. are you planing on using just one TV?


----------



## DeweySat (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes, we have just the one TV in the living room, and don't plan on having any others. Our HR22 and HR24 both feed the living room TV to give us four channels. I have to figure out what I need for the Slimline dish. I guess either a SWM multi-switch or a SWM single-wire LNB to replace the SL3-P on the dish. The SL3-P has four coax cables going to a Zinwell WB-68 multi-switch in the house. Seems like replacing the LNB would be cheaper and a better way to go.

Three dollars would be great. When I talked to DirecTV they led me to believe that it would be a lot more. Didn't sound right to me, that's why I posted the question.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Note that you might already be paying the WHDVR fee. either included in the ARS fee or a single line item in your bill. you would be better off getting the SWM LNB in my opinion


----------



## DeweySat (Aug 31, 2008)

Would the SWM LNB be a direct replacement for the SL3-P, or would the dish have to be re-aligned?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

If you are careful when replacing the LNB as to not disturb the dish, then it should be a straight swap


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Your fees would actually go down $3. You're planning on getting a 44 from Solid Signal etc?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Your fees would actually go down $3. You're planning on getting a 44 from Solid Signal etc?
If the TS is already paying for WH, it will actually go down by $6. Of course I was assuming the OP knew that by deactivating the HR s/he will save the $6.00 monthly


----------



## DeweySat (Aug 31, 2008)

I plan to get the HR44 from Weaknees. Currently, I have one HR22, one HR24 and one TV. I have never had a need for Whole House. This is how things are listed on my DirecTV bill:

CHOICE XTRA CLASSIC monthly $71.99
Advanced Receiver-HD Monthly 10.00
Advanced Receiver-DVR Lifetime 0.00
Additional TV 6.00
Primary TV 6.00
Primary TV Free -6.00 Credit
Sales Tax 1.02

So does this mean the Genie will incur a $6.00 Whole House fee?

Richard


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Peds -- Why would it go down by $6 if they are already paying for MRV? I thought the policy was with a Genie, you have to pay MRV; even if it is the only box in the house.

Richard -- MRV is $3 per account.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I plan to get the HR44 from Weaknees. Currently, I have one HR22, one HR24 and one TV. I have never had a need for Whole House. This is how things are listed on my DirecTV bill:

CHOICE XTRA CLASSIC monthly $71.99
Advanced Receiver-HD Monthly 10.00
Advanced Receiver-DVR Lifetime 0.00
Additional TV 6.00
Primary TV 6.00
Primary TV Free -6.00 Credit
Sales Tax 1.02

So does this mean the Genie will incur a $6.00 Whole House fee?

Richard
No, the Genie requires WHDVR even though your wont be using it. I see that you have "advanced Receiver-DVR" with 0.00. is that a typo? or you meant $10.00


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Peds -- Why would it go down by $6 if they are already paying for MRV? I thought the policy was with a Genie, you have to pay MRV; even if it is the only box in the house.

Richard -- MRV is $3 per account.
Because the TS is dropping one HDDVR


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

and according with the last info posted, the bill will decrease by $6.00 by dropping one HDDVR and will increase by $3.00 for WHole Home. for a net decrease of $3.00


----------



## DeweySat (Aug 31, 2008)

The Advanced Receiver DVR Lifetime is not a typo. It has something to do with having lifetime Tivo many years ago.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

The Advanced Receiver DVR Lifetime is not a typo. It has something to do with having lifetime Tivo many years ago.
Not sure if that would apply to the Genie though. I would call DirecTV to make sure


----------



## kaminar (Mar 25, 2012)

Sounds like it depends on where you get the receiver. If no Whole Home option was triggered previously, it may not be triggered now. However, follow _*peds48*_ advice and call 800-531-5000..if it does trigger the full $25/mth Advanced Receiver Fee, then good idea to ask about an upgrade to the Genie, based on account history. It could cost you little or nothing, and worth a few moments to find out. The trade off is a 24 month agreement and a new customer programming offer (if applicable).

Good luck!

-=K=-


----------



## DeweySat (Aug 31, 2008)

Currently I pay $10/Mo for Advanced Receiver-HD, and $6/Mo for the second DVR. I have free, lifetime Advanced Receiver-DVR. I will have to see what DirecTV has to say about the cost. I have been with them since early 1995, less than a year after they started.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Since the OP is a long-time customer, DirecTV should just add the MRV fee on for $3. The one issue is that sometimes people did have an issue with Whole Home being turned on when they had the Lifetime DVR on their account as the system did not see a DVR fee. I believe that issue was resolved though.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Dean T (Jul 1, 2002)

DeweySat said:


> I plan to get the HR44 from Weaknees.


A friend of mine ordered a HR44 specific model in July from weaknees and was sent a HR34. Not impressed. When he called he was told HR34 list price was $399 and was talked into keeping it when eventually weaknees begrudgely gave him a $100 discount.

I would recommend a different online dealer than weaknees.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Solid Signal is the place to go!


----------



## DeweySat (Aug 31, 2008)

Well, it's a little late for that. It's already been shipped by Weaknees. I have purchased several things from them, including my current HR-24, and never had a problem. The reason I didn't consider Solid Signal is price! Their price shipped is $374.95! The Weaknees price shipped is $299.99. I actually could have got it from DishBuys for $219 shipped as a grand opening special, but I just didn't have a good feeling about them. I called this morning and the voicemail said he was out of the office. Sounds like a one-man operation. No address either other than Milwaukee.

I received the SWM LNB from Amazon.com today, and hooked it up to my HR-22 and HR-24. Had to go with the complete satellite setups again, but didn't take too long. Everything working perfectly, so ready for the Genie. Sure hope I get a new HR-44 and don't have to arm wrestle with them.


----------



## Dlaso (Apr 18, 2014)

Dewey,
I came across your post recently. I have an almost identical situation to you - I currently have an HR20 and HR24 in 2 rooms, and I'd like to upgrade to Genie. I also have an old lifetime DVR subscription (from old Tivo) - there's not many of us who have this, DirecTv once told me less than 200! I'm also a subscriber since 1994. Its always been a bit of an effort to work with upgrades and make sure they keep my lieftime DVR subscription. What did you find out for the costs from DirecTV? Did they give you any break on the monthly fees?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Dlaso said:


> _*Did they give you any break on the monthly fees?*_


They don't usually discount monthly fee's like $6/receiver, or the MRV fee, but occasionally they will credit you some back for the HD fee's....


----------

